# Unfälle mit Jägern ?



## Kochtoppangler (13. September 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es schon zu Unfällen mit Jägern gekommen ist , sprich ob schonmal versehentlich auf Angler geschossen wurde.

In einem von mir befischten Gewässer wird auf der Tageskarte z.B. explizit drauf hingewiesen das ein bestimmter Bereich des Gewässers bejagt wird und man dort möglichst nich in der Dämmerung fischen sollte.

In einem Vereinsgewässer hab ich ebenfalls schon von leuten gehört das sie eine Orange Weste tragen um von den Jägern besser erkannt zu werden.

Ist das ne reelle Gefahr das die einen während der Dämmerung für Wild halten ?


----------



## Lütten (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

ist ja witzig, gerade eben auf web.de gelesen das mal wieder einer von nem jäger abgeknallt wurde weil das opfer grunzgeräusche nachgemacht hat.(zugegeben nicht so brilliant aber nun gut) 

Bei der BW gehen sie einem fast übertrieben auf den sack  was schießen mit scharfer mun. angeht, (macht auch sinn) aber scheinbar ballern einige jäger echt auf fast alles was sich bewegt, nachgeschaut wird dann später (erinnert an die ami's) ... schon heftig ...


----------



## Karni (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

wenn extra drauf hingewiesen wird, dass dort gejagt wird, würde ich es schon als reelle gefahr einstufen...


in der Dämmerung sieht man fast alles, aber nicht das was tatsächlich vor einem steht, und schon gar nicht, wenn man in einem waldstück o.ä. schaut...
eine entsprechende orangene weste ist daher mehr als nur angebracht...da könnte sie wirklich lebenswichtig sein...


----------



## Brummel (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Nabend Kochtoppangler#h,

gut, solche "Vorkommnisse" sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen, aber wenn ich mir das so recht überlege spiele ich eigentlich ziemlich oft mit dem Rest meines Lebens.
Eine gewisse Gefahr dürfte immer bestehen wenn jemand (meistens Menschen) den Finger am Abzug haben, wie locker demjenigen derselbe sitzt hängt wohl von der Aufmerksamkeit ab die der jeweilige Jäger in seine Prüfung investiert hat.
Also wenn ein Angler "erlegt" wird wurde er vorher 100%-ig "angesprochen" oder war der Ehemann der Freundin des Jägers.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## eVocologne (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Hallo?
Ihr tut ja gerade so als wenn alle Jäger Schießwütige,Blind, und Blutrünstig wären ...!!!
99,9 % der Jäger in Deutschland wissen sehr wohl was sie tuen und wann sie auf was schießen! 
Schwarze Schafe gibt es wie auch unter Anglern überall. 
Ich finde es unfair wenn eine Person im Bundesgebiet Mist baut, das alle Jäger über einen Kamm geschert werden. 
Klar gibt es Unfälle, ob verschuldet oder nich sei mal dahingestellt, aber mal ehrlich, wenn ein besoffener jemanden Überfährt wird das ja auch nich auf alle Autofahrer umgelegt, oder????

Jäger und Angler sollten zusammenhalten|krach:
#6


----------



## Hardyfan (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Hallo,



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ist das ne reelle Gefahr das die einen während der Dämmerung für Wild halten ?


 
Ich denke schon, in der Dämmerung erscheinen Dinge manchmal anders und die Phantasie spielt auch eine Rolle.

Ich selbst wurde vor bald 35 Jahren mal versehentlich mit Schrot beschossen. Ich sass mit der Stippe im Schilf und hatte die Kapuze meines Parka´s übergezogen. Der Parka war zwar natogrün und eigentlich vom Schilf nur schwer zu unterscheiden, aber jedenfalls prasselten Schrote um mich rum.
Passiert ist nichts, nichtmal am Parka, die Entfernung war zum Glück zu weit.
Jedenfalls war der Jäger völlig fertig, konnte anfangs nur stammeln und hat sich - nachdem er seine Fassung halbwegs wiedergewonnen hatte - tausendmal entschuldigt.
War ein junger Mann meines damaligen Alters, der gerade den Jagdschein hatte und noch sehr unerfahren war. Er durfte dort als Jungjäger auf Raubzeug jagen und hat meine Silhouette mit irgendeinem Wild verwechselt. 

Ich hab nichts draus gemacht.

Ein Freund von mir ist Jäger und sass gegen Mitternacht auf Sauen an. Eine solche kam ihm in Anblick, er legte an und stach ein. Durch das Zielfernrohr sah er dann in buchstäblich letzter Millisekunde, wie sich die Sau eine Zigarette anzündete.
Da ist irgend so ein Hirnrissiger nachts geduckt durch den Wald bzw. am Feldrand langgeschlichen.
Dieser Freund ist ein sehr besonnener Mann und pflegt genau anzusprechen. Die mondhelle Nacht, das geduckte Laufen, verschwommene Umrisse und die Unvorhersehbarkeit eines Menschen mitten in der Nacht im Revier hätten um Haaresbreite einen vermutlich Toten und einen lebenslang unglücklichen Mann produziert.


----------



## wasser-ralf (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

So abwegig sind Jagdunfälle beim angeln auch nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung nicht. Selbst erlebt im Herbst vor zwei oder drei Jahren.
Ich wollte den ersten Quappenansitz unterhalb eines kleinen Wehres in einer Feld-, Wiesen- und Auenlandschaft in unserer Umgebung starten.
Zum Beginn der Dämmerung fand ich mich an der Angelstelle ein. 
Zu dieser Jahreszeit treiben sich in unseren Fluren viele größere Wildgansschwärme rum. Einer dieser Schwärme startete plötzlich ganz in der Nähe im Zwielicht der aufkommenden Dunkelheit durch und überflog mich in geringer Höhe. Zeitgleich waren aus der Richtung, aus der der Schwarm kam, nahe Schüsse zu hören. Man hörte auch die Schrotkörner durch die Luft sausen. 
Ich verzog mich schleunigst in mein Auto, welches hinter einer kleinen Hecke und dann auch noch in dunkelgrüner Farbe, für den Schützen sicher auch schwer auszumachen war.
Eine dumme Verkettung von Ereignissen#c, zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Mein Schreck war schon erheblich, aber es ist alles glimpflich ausgegangen:g.


----------



## vermesser (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Als Angler hab ich dazu nix beizutragen, aber daß es nicht immer ganz harmlos ist, wenn Jäger in der Nähe sind, kann ich bestätigen.

Ich war vor einigen Jahren als Vermesser mal mit einigen Kollegen bei trübem Wetter am späteren Nachmittag beim Messen eines Feldwegs in einer kleinen Senke (MIT Warnwesten). Plötzlich gab es ein seltsames Sirren. Unser Messgehilfe als ehemaliger Soldat meinte noch "Hier schießt doch einer!!", als es auch schon krachte...da hat doch tatsächlich ein Jägersmann über uns weg geschossen, ohne genauer zu gucken. Das ganze wiederholte sich noch zweimal. Wo er genau saß und auf was er schoss haben wir allerdings nicht rausbekommen, aber schön wars nicht.


----------



## flor61 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Hallo,

genau die gleiche Frage haben wir uns am Montag Abend auch gestellt. Unsere Angelstellen sind in der Regel immer dort, wo es kaum einer vermuten soll, wir wollen ja auch ungestört fangen. Aber am Abend in der Dämmerung knallte es halt 2 mal.
Jetzt sollte man denken, daß ein jeder Jäger weiß, was er tut. Deswegen gibt es ja auch nie Jagdunfälle. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Jägermeister.
Also, beim Schießen muß jeder Jäger wissen, wo die Kugel einschlägt und ob dort der Bereich sicher ist. Da wir ja mit bunten Klamotten und lärmend durch die Gegend randalieren, können wir ja nicht übersehen werden |supergri
Ich hatte es auch schon gehabt, daß sich ein Jäger direkt hinter mir in Stellung gebracht hat, in Absprache mit mir. Der Schuß wäre dann waagerecht parallel zur Spree abgegeben worden, na ja.
Soll heißen, daß wir Angler mit diesem Thema sorgfältig umgehen sollten, denn ich will nicht der Erste sein.

Petri

PS: Es gab übrigens auch schon todliche Unfälle bei der Abgabe von Freudenschüssen in die Luft, da ja die Kugeln mit fast gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie sie abgeschossen worden sind wieder auf der Erde einschlagen. Hat zwar direkt mit der Thematik nichts zu tun, ist aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## robinhood23 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

wir sind mal zu zweit in eine treibjagt geraten ... wir saßen auf karpfen und dachten uns eigentlcih nix dabei als es hinter den zelten raschelte, da dort viel wilschweine, hasen und auch abund an mal nen fuchs oder nen dachs unterwegs ist.
naja zur kurtzen stellen beschreibung es ist ein kleiner stichkanal und an der stelle wo wir saßen endet ein kleines waldstück, dieses wurde `duchtrieben` und die jäger standen am ende des anderen feldes und schossen in richtung des dammes, auf dem wir aufbauten ....

ich sage allerdings diereckt das nicht ein schuss gefallen ist, denn

1. kamm nicht ein schwein aus demwäldchen *G
2. sah uns einer der treiber und zückte diereckt dein händy udn rief irgend wen an und sagt ```nicht schiesen... hier sitzen zwei idioten die die schielder nicht gesehn haben ```

stimmte leider auch aber... din4 in grün mit schwarzer schrift ist in ca 50cm höhe am feldrand der zufartsstrassen sind nicht wirklich auffällig


----------



## Ossipeter (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Heute in der FLZ:
Schwiegersohn mit Wildsau verwechselt
Moskau:
Jäger in Sibirien hat 26-jährigen, der Grunzlaute immitierte um Schwiegervater einen Streich zu spielen, mit Kopfschuß getötet.


----------



## Lütten (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



eVocologne schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ihr tut ja gerade so als wenn alle Jäger Schießwütige,Blind, und Blutrünstig wären ...!!!
> 99,9 % der Jäger in Deutschland wissen sehr wohl was sie tuen und wann sie auf was schießen!
> Schwarze Schafe gibt es wie auch unter Anglern überall.
> ...



Moin,
ja natürlich gibt es auch bei den anglern schwarze schafe - keine frage - nur ist es bei ihnen nicht so gefährlich wenn sie sich "daneben benehmen" 

Mir geht nicht in den kopf wie man, ohne sich scheinbar 100% sicher zu sein das es die zielbeute ist, abdrücken kann. Es kann nunmal tödlich enden, mir würde - pardon - der Arxxx platzen wenn wer auf mich ballert.

Fehler passieren - ganz klar - aber bei schusswaffen muss man doch nun wirklich höllisch aufpassen, daher habe ich keinerlei verständniss für sowas. 

Das jäger und angler zusammenhalten sollten sehe ich natürlich auch so 

gruß


----------



## kati48268 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Hab mal ein Pläuschchen mit 'nem Jäger gehalten, der direkt an der Wiese vor'm Fluss saß, wo ich hin wollte. Auf meine Frage, ob das für ihn ok ist, wenn ich da nun drüber latsche, sagte er, "kein Problem, aber mach dich bemerkbar, wenn du wieder zurück kommst".


----------



## flor61 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



eVocologne schrieb:


> Jäger und Angler sollten zusammenhalten|krach:
> #6



So sehe ich das auch.
Aber, wir sollten die Sache nicht verharmlosen und auch nicht zerreißen. Es muß ganz einfach auf beiden Seiten verantwortlich gehandelt werden, um das Risiko, das ja zweifellos bersteht, zu minimieren.

Petri


----------



## basslawine (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



> Hardyfan: Ein Freund von mir ist Jäger und sass gegen Mitternacht auf Sauen an.  Eine solche kam ihm in Anblick, er legte an und stach ein. Durch das  Zielfernrohr sah er dann in buchstäblich letzter Millisekunde, wie sich  die Sau eine Zigarette anzündete.
> Da ist irgend so ein Hirnrissiger nachts geduckt durch den Wald bzw. am Feldrand langgeschlichen.
> Dieser Freund ist ein sehr besonnener Mann und pflegt genau  anzusprechen. Die mondhelle Nacht, das geduckte Laufen, verschwommene  Umrisse und die Unvorhersehbarkeit eines Menschen mitten in der Nacht im  Revier hätten um Haaresbreite einen vermutlich Toten und einen  lebenslang unglücklichen Mann produziert.


So leid es mir tut, aber wie bitte soll man denn einen Waidgerechten Schuss abgeben, wenn man nicht mal unterscheiden kann ob es sich um einen verwachsenen Wanderer oder eine Wildsau handelt? Oder heisst das im Umkehrschluss. dass unsere Jägerschaft gerne auch mal mittig auf die Beute anhält und anschließend ala Breivig dem fluchtunfähig geschossenen Wild eine Kugel in den Kopf (Mist, geht ja nicht, wird ja als Trophäe gebraucht, dann halt einen Blattschuss aus 40cm Entfernung) ballert. 
Das erinnert mich doch stark ans Reissen auf Stint in Altengamme.
Ein Jäger, der seine Beute nicht klar identifizieren kann, darf nicht durchziehen und tut er es doch gehört ihm der Jadgschein weggenommen!!!
Ich bin früher gerne selber nachts durch die Gegend gestromert, bzw. habe mehrtägige Wanderungen in heimischem Wald und Flur nur mit Schlafsack und Kochgeschirr unternommen und ich denke das war und ist mein gutes Recht und könnte so manchem verhätschelten "Natur vom Sofa aus in der Glotze"- Experten auch nicht schaden.

Obwohl ich gegen die Jagd im Allgemeinen nichts einzuwenden habe (von einigen Auswüchsen mal abgesehen) kann ich kein Verständnis für Waidmänner aufbringen, die ihr Handwerk nicht den Regeln entsprechend ausüben. Besonders da der Gebrauch von Schusswaffen mit im Spiel ist.

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Heute kam im Radio der jährliche Bericht über den bundesweiten Gebrauch von Schusswaffen durch die Polizei: Wenn ich es noch richtig zusammenkriege:
- 8 Tote
- 19 Verletzte
- 59 Warnschüsse abgegeben

die Zahlen für Jäger wären Interessant!

Gruss Marco


----------



## Gardenfly (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Bei uns im Verein gibt es auch Strecken die im Herbst wegen Jagdgefahren nicht beangelt werden dürfen- Verpächter sind Jäger und deren Haftpflicht schreibt das vor (damit die Beiträge klein bleiben).


----------



## eVocologne (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Oder heisst das im Umkehrschluss. dass unsere Jägerschaft gerne auch mal mittig auf die Beute anhält und anschließend ala Breivig dem fluchtunfähig geschossenen Wild eine Kugel in den Kopf (Mist, geht ja nicht, wird ja als Trophäe gebraucht, dann halt einen Blattschuss aus 40cm Entfernung) ballert.
> Das erinnert mich doch stark ans Reissen auf Stint in Altengamme.
> E




Sorry, aber das finde ich einen unpassenden Vergleich! Sowas gehört nich hier hin...


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Na hier haben sich ja die richtigen "Jäger" getroffen.

Da muss ich als alter Hase mit eigen Hochwild-Revier passen,wir haben hier ja schon genug Pro-Jäger die rede und Antwort stehen.


nur eins : JEDER SCHÜTZE IST FÜR SEIN SCHUß VERANTWORTLICH.


|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



flor61 schrieb:


> PS: Es gab übrigens auch schon todliche Unfälle bei der Abgabe von Freudenschüssen in die Luft, da ja die Kugeln mit fast gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie sie abgeschossen worden sind wieder auf der Erde einschlagen. Hat zwar direkt mit der Thematik nichts zu tun, ist aber trotzdem interessant.



Ja, hochinteressant. Stellt es doch sämtliche physikalischen Gesetze auf den Kopf.


----------



## basslawine (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



eVocologne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das finde ich einen unpassenden Vergleich! Sowas gehört nich hier hin...



Akzeptiert,
da sind die Wildsäue mit mir durchgegangen,

Sorry


Aber der Grundsatz, der von Gründler angefügt wurde, beschreibt die Verhaltensregeln perfekt, somit ist auch der von Hardyfan erwähnte "Hirnrissige" nicht an seinem "Erlegt werden" mitschuld, sondern es ist der in der Verantwortung, der den Schuss abgibt.

gruss Marco


----------



## Walstipper (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, hochinteressant. Stellt es doch sämtliche physikalischen Gesetze auf den Kopf.



Muss revidiert werden, eine gewinkelter Schuss (z.b 70°) aus einem Gewehr mit stärkerem Kaliber kann durchaus tödlich enden! Ein nichtgewinkelter 9mm wohl eher nicht.

http://www.wdr.de/tv/kopfball/sendungsbeitraege/2010/0207/gewehrkugel.jsp


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Naja, Ralle hat schon Recht, dass die Geschwindigkeit nicht annähernd die gleiche ist, wie die eines direkten Treffers 

Man siehts ja ganz gut auf dem Geschwindigkeitsdiagramm zwischendurch, die Kugel kommt zwar mit 520 Sachen (grob überschlagen 150m/s) nachher wieder runner, hat aber Anfangs eher so 700m/s. Es handelt sich also nicht um "annähernd gleiche Geschwindigkeit", sondern eher um 1/4-1/5 der Geschwindigkeit...

Trotzdem bleibt das Projektil tödlich - beide haben Recht.


----------



## Lütten (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Freudenschüsse hin, physik her - darum geht es doch gar nicht - ich bezweifel auch das hier unsere jäger aus freude in den himmel ballern. 

Ich finde es mehr als bedenklich das es scheinbar nicht besonders selten ist das geschossen wird ohne 100% sicher zu sein dass es das wildtier ist welches geschossen werden soll. 

Wie ich schon erwähnte, falls auf mich oder in meine richtung geschossen werden sollte und ich den schützen zu packen bekomme gibts richtig stress! Wie weitere eventuelle juristische schritte aussehen muss man dann entscheiden bzw. sich schlau machen. Ich würde erwarten das solche jäger ihre papiere/lizenz (was auch immer) verlieren.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Lütten schrieb:


> Wie ich schon erwähnte, falls auf mich oder in meine richtung geschossen werden sollte und ich den schützen zu packen bekomme gibts richtig stress! Wie weitere eventuelle juristische schritte aussehen muss man dann entscheiden bzw. sich schlau machen. Ich würde erwarten das solche jäger ihre papiere/lizenz (was auch immer) verlieren.


 

Wenn du dann noch zum Anwalt kommst,die meisten Optiken und Büchsen sind so High End das du zu 98% ein Schußbild von 10cm durchmesser herscht,sprich es gibt kaum noch abweichungen und die schüße sind sehr präzise.

Selbst ein Streifschuß von nur 1cm tiefe kann zum tot führen weil es sich z.t. um Schockmunition handelt.

Nochmal jeder ist für sein Schuß verantwortlich,was nicht heißt das der Jäger/Schütze immer in der Schuld steht/stehen muss.

Und im Normalfall sind die Jäger nicht Ballerkrank,nicht umsonst ist der Jagdschein so teuer und nicht einfach zu bestehen,weil man genau solche leute die nur Ballern wollen nicht haben will unter unsere Jägerschaft.

Bild = Wo die einschlägt wächst nix mehr 9,3x74R.da brauch es dann kein Anwalt mehr. 

|wavey:


----------



## Lütten (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Ich ging davon aus dass es logisch ist das ich natürlich nur versuchen würde mit dem schützen zu "sprechen" wenn ich nur leicht -oder besser noch unverletzt bin. 

Es geht hier nicht um munitionstypen und deren auswirkung (abgesehen davon das man bestimmt auch mit noch größeren kalibern einen treffer im bein überstehen kann) oder ob nun ein projektil was in den himmel geschossen wurde tödlich ist oder nicht.

Es geht für mich darum, das es einfach mehr als übel ist wenn man als angler, spaziergänger ect gedanken darum machen muss ob man nun als mensch erkannt wird oder ob man angst haben muss das auf einen geschossen wird.

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich hab nix gegen jäger - ich hab was gegen schießen ohne sicher zu sein ob es "beute" ist oder nicht.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Treffen sich zwei Jäger. Einer hats überlebt.

------------------------------------------


Bei der Treib jagd kriegt ein Treiber Schrot ab. Man bringt ihn ins Krankenhaus. Nach dem die Strecke verblasen ist, erkundigt sich der Jagdher nach dem Treiber bei den Ärzten.

"Der gute Man ist leider verstorben!"

"Was? Von dem bisschen Schrot im Hintern?"

"Das Schrot wärs ja nicht gewesen, aber sie hätten ihn nicht aufbrechen sollen!"


----------



## Hardyfan (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



basslawine schrieb:


> ...somit ist auch der von Hardyfan erwähnte "Hirnrissige" nicht an seinem "Erlegt werden" mitschuld, sondern es ist der in der Verantwortung, der den Schuss abgibt.


 
Natürlich ist/wäre der Jäger schuld. Aber der andere sank entseelt zu Boden.
Merke: Es ist dem Opfer völlig egal, ob die Kugel, die es tötete, von schlechter Bleiqualität war.

Will sagen: Das Opfer ist tot. Wer Schuld hat, ist ihm egal.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Auf mich wurde noch nicht geschossen, aber ich schätze das Risiko, dass jemand durch einen Jäger angeschossen oder erschossen wird, als gar nicht so niedrig ein.
Die Hauptproblematik sehe ich in zwei Umständen:

1. Viele Jäger sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten und wie es um das Sehvermögen und andere Fähigkeiten bei alten Menschen bestellt ist, wissen wir vom Autofahren.
Ja, es ist erschwert den Jagdschein zu erwerben, aber es ist wie beim Führerschein; wer überprüft, wenn einmal die Erlaubnis erteilt ist, ob es der Inhaber immer noch kann?

2. Es gibt ein psychologisches Problem, dem nur mit viel Disziplin und Beherrschung zu begegnen ist: Im Eifer des Gefechtes wird umgedeutet, was umgedeutet werden kann!!!
Ich kenne das als Ex- Soldat, der Typ mit der Kamera ist für einem, ein gegnerischer Soldat mit Panzerfaust, der Vater der nach seinem Kind schauen will, wird zum Rebellen; der Fahrer, der gerade ein Fahrzeug auf der Straße quer parkt, ein Attentäter und der Angler, der zum Pissen am Baum steht, wird zum Eber, der sich an der Baumrinde reibt, um seine Parasiten im Zaum zu halten und sein Revier zu markieren.
Der Finger am Abzug, sitzt dabei nicht selten, etwas zu locker.
Wenn es zu spät ist, begreift man kaum noch, was einem in dem Moment geritten hat.|uhoh:
Klingt bescheuert, kann aber nur jemand beurteilen, der es schonmal erlebt hat.
Ist nicht so einfach, wie viele glauben!#d


----------



## eVocologne (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Naja also zum einen wird natürlich nicht mit der 9.3 dort geschossen wo Wasser ist, weil dort eher Enten oder insgesamt sogenanntes Wasserwild bejagt wird. Dies geschieht eher mit Schrotpatronen die wesentlich ungefährlicher wie Büchsenpatronen sind, da sie nach ca 70 Metern ihre Energie größtenteils verloren haben. D.h. wenn einem diese auf dem Kopf prasseln ist es eher wie ein Regenschauer. 
Aber zum andern muss ich euch recht geben das leider viele Jäger 1.) zu alt sind und 2.) die Schießfertigkeiten zu wünschen übrig lassen. Wie beim Führerschein auch sollte alle 2 Jahre das Können überprüft werden! 
Soetwas gibt es leider in Deutschland aber nicht.
Wenn man mit 18 den jagdschein macht, hat man diesen ohne größere Probleme mit 93 auch noch, ohne je eine Wiederholung oder geschweige den eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung gemacht zu haben. 
Das ist ein großes Manko


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Ich werfe mal etwas anderes in die Runde, über das der eine oder andere ganz sicher mal nachdenken sollte: unsere Bekleidung!

Wie sieht denn der geneigte Angler klamottentechnisch aus? Richtig! Wie ein Fremdenlegionär beim Dschungelkampf.

Sprich: von oben bis unten getarnt.

Warum eigentlich? Die Fische dürfte ein gelbes T-Shirt nicht stören - nicht Nachts jedenfalls (und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten Jagdunfälle eher nachts passieren).

Ich denke, der größte Teil von uns dürfte beim Millitär gewesen sein und eben dort das Tarnen gelernt haben. Tarnen zu dem Zweck, mit seiner Umgebung möglichst zu verschmelzen.

Und genau so sitzen wir am Wasser. Da halte ich das Risiko von einem Schuß getroffen zu werden schon deswegen für real, weil man mich vielleicht gar nicht als Lebewesen wahr genommen hat.

Ich denke, dass wir Angler selbst auch ein gerüttelt Maß zum Risiko selbst beitragen.


----------



## Lütten (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

also ich selbst trage flecktarn vom bund, die sachen sind robust, flecken fallen kaum auf und günstig sind sie auch  

der tarneffekt ist mir dabei recht egal, da würden es sachen in gedeckten farben auch reichen - mir ging es wie gesagt dabei einfach darum das ich die sachen von meiner zeit beim bund eh noch hatte, sie sind robust und flecken fallen kaum auf 

gebr. feldbluse (warum eig. bluse ...?!) kostet n euro daher sind sie wohl auch recht beliebt bei anglern, mache tragen sie evtlauch aus anderen gründen (hobbyrambo oder so)

Wenn ich nicht gerade ein wildschweinkostüm anziehe erwarte ich das ein jäger sich 100% sicher ist das er nicht auf menschen schießt. 

Einige erwähnten wohl das man den schein einmal macht und dann auch noch als - pardon - tatteropa noch mit der flinte losziehen kann - ob der nun halbblind und oder taub ist spielt wohl leider kaum eine rolle - sehr schade. 

Ein brummifahrer muss alle paar jahre beweisen das er noch fahren kann aber ein jäger der mit tödlichen waffen rumhantiert nicht - seiner von vielen systemfehlern meiner meinung nach.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Klar sind die Bundeswehrklamotten praktisch - ich hab auch welche. Ketchupflecken sind nach spätestens 20 Minuten wie von Geisterhand verschwunden :vik:

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: sitzt man 20 Minuten regungslos in seinen Flecktarnklamotten im Wald und schielt dann einer aus 100m durch die Optik, sieht der alles mögliche aber nicht den kackenden Flecktarnangler.

Ganz im Ernst jetzt. Sitze ich als getarnter Angler in der möglichen Schußbahn (der Jäger spricht also nicht mich an, sondern ein Stück, das sich von ihm aus betrachtet hinter mir befindet), hab ich ein ernstes Problem.

Und wer will dem Jäger jetzt einen ernsthaften Vorwurf machen?


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Es wird gerade Pflicht (Jagdscheininhaber) einen Schießkurs zu belegen um die fähigkeiten regelmässig zu testen,ohne diesen Nachweis gibs keine einladungen mehr zu Jagdten.

Der wird jetzt schon auf vielen Jagdten verlangt,oder vom Pächter halt.


Dieser soll wohl dann alle paar Jahre wiederhohlt werden,einige Hegeringe...etc. haben das seit einigen Wochen eingeführt.



Wolkenkrieger:
Die meisten Unfälle finden tagsüber statt,und meist auf Treibjagdten...bei Ansitz ist die Zahl der Unfälle sehr gering.

Stelle ich als Jäger Pächter Schilder auf Vorsicht Heute Jagdbetrieb und Angler Menschen....meinen sie müssen da rum rennen,bin ich schon gut abgesichert.

So ein fall gab es hier in meiner nähe,mit Hund gassi gehen,dann ein Schuß und Mann mit Hund sagt er wurde angeblich beschossen,nur der Richter sah das anders und verwies auf die Schilder die da standen und sprach den Jäger frei,da der sich sicher wahr niemand zu gefährden.


Recht haben und kriegen sind 2 erlei,und wenn wir es mal hart sehen ist die chance vom Jäger zu erschossen werden sehr sehr gering,eher passiert nen Autounfall oder man bohrt sich mit ner Bosch in Kopp,oder wird vom Grundblei beim auswerfen erschossen.

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



basslawine schrieb:


> Oder heisst das im Umkehrschluss. dass unsere Jägerschaft gerne auch mal mittig auf die Beute anhält und anschließend ala Breivig dem fluchtunfähig geschossenen Wild eine Kugel in den Kopf




Na klar!
Beim nächtlichen Ansitz auf Schwarzwild muß man, je nach Lichtverhältniss, mitunter erst mal herausfinden, wo vorne und hinten ist. Und dann wird grob mittig draufgehalten, auf die Sau...
Allerdings bekommt bei uns kein Schwein 'ne Kugel in' Kopp...

Ein Schuß unter den Teller wird jedoch ab und an durchaus angetragen|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, hochinteressant. Stellt es doch sämtliche physikalischen Gesetze auf den Kopf.



Tja, manchmal muß man halt physikalische Gesetze wieder vom Kopf auf den Fuß stellen. Aber nichts für ungut, es ist halt so und es gab bei solchen Anlässen schon tödliche Unfälle.

Petri


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

@gründler

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft: welche Treibjagd verläuft denn so geräuscharm, dass ich als Angler davon nichts mitbekomme?

Und: üblicherweise sitzen wir ja am Wasser und nicht mitten im Wald.

Also ich komme aus einer Jägerfamilie (naja, mein Onkel war Jäger aber mit einer Inbrunst, die für 5 gereicht hätte) und einer meiner Angelkumpels ist auch begeisterter Jäger aber sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört - also nicht, dass es einen Angler dabei erwischt hat.

Ich weis von meinem Angelkumpel (ein herrliches gesprächsthema übrigens, wenn man gemeinsam auf Karpfen ansitzt - da kann ich stundenlang zuhören), dass man üblicherweise sehr genau überlegt, ob ein Schuss möglich ist oder nicht - und, dass man auch eher mal nicht schießt, wenn die Lage etwas zwielichtig erscheint.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

@Wolkenk.

Ich meinte alle Jagdunfälle im allgemein,also auch Jäger erschießt Jäger..etc.

Ich kenne keinen fall das nen Angler erschossen wurde,ich bekomme 5 Jagdzeitschriften im Abo habe mit "höheren" Staatsjagd etc.zutun aber nen Angler wurde soweit ich weiß noch nie erschossen und habe noch nie davon gehört.

Treiber und Jäger leben da viel gefährlicher als Angler Autonormal...usw.

Und in normalfall ticken unsere Deutschen Jäger ganz normal,und kein Wildwest und rumgeballere.

Und wenn ich das Stück nicht 200% eindeutig ansprechen kann bleibt der finger gerade ganz einfach,und nicht da nen schwarzer schatten jetzt aber schnell bum bum.



lg|wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Treiber und Jäger leben da viel gefährlicher als Angler Autonormal...usw.



Ok, das habe ich schon am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen ... darüber brauchen wir sicher nicht zu philosophieren 

Aber als Angler? Nee ... ganz sicher nicht. Es sei denn, man hockt wirklich beim Schaissen 20 Minuten regungslos im Wald :q


----------



## gründler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ein brummifahrer muss alle paar jahre beweisen das er noch fahren kann aber ein jäger der mit tödlichen waffen rumhantiert nicht - seiner von vielen systemfehlern meiner meinung nach.


 

Bitte weiter unten lesen was ich schrieb.

Es wird wohl in Zukunft zur Pflicht diesen Schieß-Gebrauchs-schein als Jäger alle 2-3 Jahre zu absolvieren um zu beweisen das man noch treffsicher ist.

Ist gerade frisch am kommen,mal sehen welche Länder alle diesen neuen trend einführen,zur zeit gilt er nur bei Treibjagdten,denke aber das er zur allgemeinen Pflicht werden könnte.

Zur zeit wird er hier schon auf gewissen Jagdten verlangt ohne diesen Schein nix mit Jagen gehen(auch wenn man Jagdschein hat,ohne den neuen Schieß-Schein nix mit Ballern gehen).Und ich denke es wird wohl De.weit ausgeweitet.

lg


----------



## Lütten (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

ob das wohl damit zu tun hat das es deutlich mehr verkehrsteilnehmer als - hmm wie drück ich das mal aus - etwas ältere mitbürger mit tödlichen schusswaffen rumhantieren ?! 

Ja, meiner meinung nach sollte ab einem gewissen alter geprüft werden ob jemand noch autofahren, lkw fahren, jagen/schießen oder als sprengmeister hantieren/arbeiten kann.

Dem "opfer" und deren angehörigen ist es, glaube ich, recht egal ob der "täter" konsequenzen davon trägt oder auch nicht.

Klar wäre mit einer prüfung ein großer aufwand verbunden. 

Schöner wäre es wenn jemand, der zu oben erwähnten, nicht mehr fähig ist - freiwillig zu dem schluss kommt: hey, meine augen/ohren/reaktionsfähigkeit ist nicht mehr so toll, evtl sollte ich das fahrzeug bzw die flinte stehen lassen. 

Wenn man selbst vor einer solchen entscheidung steht - wer weiß - aber vernünftiger wäre es


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



eVocologne schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ihr tut ja gerade so als wenn alle Jäger Schießwütige,Blind, und Blutrünstig wären ...!!!
> 99,9 % der Jäger in Deutschland wissen sehr wohl was sie tuen und wann sie auf was schießen!
> Schwarze Schafe gibt es wie auch unter Anglern überall.
> ...



|good:

Als angelnder Jäger find ich es immer erschreckend, wenn ich lese, wie manche Angler hier im Board über die Jäger schimpfen!

Uns verbindet doch die selbe Leidenschaft!
Nur die Methoden und Beute sind anders...

Davon abgesehen hat, grob geschätzt, jeder zweite Jäger auch die Fischerprüfung...

Aber jetzt zum Thema:
Von verirrten Kugeln mal abgesehen, passieren solche "Fehlabschüsse" fast auschließlich Nachts beim Sauansitz.

Nachts fängt jeder Maulwurfshügel irgendwann an, zu laufen...
Jeder Angler, der schon mal mit einem Knicklichtschwimmer gefischt hat sollte das nachvollziehen können.

Eine Wildsau ist nachts im Zielfernrohr nun mal nur ein dunkler Klumpen, der sich bewegt.
Die Technik, die das ändern könnte, ist in Deutschland strengstens verboten.

Der Jagdpächter muß den Wildschaden aus eingener Tasche bezahlen. Das kann schnell mal fünfstellig werden.
Trotzdem  darf er sich ständig von den Bauern (den Verpächtern) ansch**ßen  lassen, weil er (grundsätzlich immer) viel zu wenig schießt...

Er steht also u.U. ganz schön unter Druck und schlägt sich deshalb die Nächte um die Ohren.
Wenn dann so ein "schwarzer Klumpen" auftaucht und der dann auch noch grunzt...
Oft muß man dann sekundenschnell Handeln!

Was, außer der Sau sollte es denn sein?
Zum Vergleich:
Wenn  Ihr auf Aal ansitzt und Ihr merkt, Euch hängt was mit gefühlten 80 Kilo  am Haken, das Ihr nicht halten könnt, womit rechnet Ihr dann?
Mit einem Waller?
Oder mit einem Teilnehmer eines Nachttauchkurses???

So passieren dann, sehr sehr selten, solche tragischen Unfälle.
Opfer  sind dann meistens Leute, die Nachts gebückt durch den Wald kriechen,  also Pilz- oder Beerensammler, oder Soldaten im Manöver...

Aber damit so etwas passiert müssen schon sehr viele unglückliche Zufälle zusammenkommen...

Deutsche Jäger feuern jedes Jahr mehrere Millionen Kugelschüsse ab.
Hat das schon mal in Relation zu den Unfällen gesetzt?

Die Chance, beim Angeln erschossen zu werden ist sicher weit niedriger, als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden!

Übrigens  kenne ich mehr Jäger, die aus Altersgründen freiwillig den Jadschein  abgegeben haben, als Autofahrer, die das mit ihrem Führerschein getan  haben...

Grüße
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

@Nachtschwärmer78,

ein für meinen Geschmack gutes, sachliches Posting. Dieses Anfangs in meinen Augen recht unproblematische Thema wird hier wieder einmal etwas aufgebauscht und polemisiert. 
Ich selbst bin zwar wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben schon einmal unversehens in eine Jagd geraten (Schilder waren keine aufgestellt), aber ich halte solche Zwischenfälle nicht für die Regel.
Sicher wird es immer Begegnungen von Jägern und Anglern draußen in den Fluren geben. Das liegt ja in der Natur der Sache. Aber die müssen doch nicht zwangsläufig tödlich verlaufen. Man sollte sich mit dem nötigen gegenseitigen Respekt und Auchtung begegnen und nicht von gegenseitigen Unterstellungen und Verdächtigungen leiten lassen. Naturverbunden sind beide Seiten und das sollte uns im Umgang miteinander leiten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Die Technik, die das ändern könnte, ist in Deutschland strengstens verboten.
> 
> Richtig, was wieder einmal zeigt, wie dämlich Deutsche Gesetze sein können.
> 
> ...



Dein gesamtes posting verdient Beifall. #6


----------



## kaipiranja (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

@Nachtschwärmer78 & @wasser-ralf #6



...allerdings muss hier noch mal erwähnt werden das nicht in barker Nacht auf Wildschweine geschossen wird! Wenn, dann in der klaren Vollmondnacht und geschossen wird auch nur dann wenn ein 100% sicheres Ansprechen möglich ist!

Derjenige, der auf etwas schießt was nicht zu 100% sicher angesprochen wurde, dem gehört sofort der Jagdschein entzogen...

Sicherlich passieren *Unfälle* - sie sind aber äußerst selten und meisten von unglücklichen Umständen begleitet.



KAI


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Sicher kann es in Ausnahmefällen durch ungünstige Verkettungen immer mal zu Unfällen kommen. Das ist in jedem Lebensbereich und jeder Lage einfach so. Aber ich meine, dass hier das Ausgangsthema wieder einmal etwas entgleitet und eventuelle Situationen herbei geredet werden, um dann zu polemisieren.

Der vernünftige Umgang miteinander, sowie die Akzeptanz und der Respekt voreinander sind meines Erachtens entscheidender. Vor allem sollte man nicht aus einer schlechten Erfahrung, die meist nur die Ausnahme darstellt, oder gar nur aus dem davon Gehörten grundsätzlich pauschalisieren und verallgemeinern. 

Beispiel:
Der Revierförster an der nahegelegenen Talsperre wurde vor einiger Zeit bei einem Versuch, bei Waldbrandwarnstufe die Lagerfeuer der Nachtangler zu unterbinden von betrunkenen „Angelfreunden“ bepöbelt, beschimpft und letztendlich auch noch mit einem „waffenähnlichen Gegenstand“ bedroht.
Seit dem hat bei ihm natürlich kein Angler mehr gute Karten und seinerseits mit Verständnis und Rücksicht zu rechnen.


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Als angelnder Jäger find ich es immer erschreckend, wenn ich lese, wie manche Angler hier im Board über die Jäger schimpfen!
> 
> ...


 
Gut getroffen.

Aber da hier im Board öfter über Jäger Wildschweine ...geredet wird und meist immer wieder leute kommen die na sagen wir mal gegen uns Jäger reden,hab ich es aufgegeben hier immer wieder das gleiche zu schreiben/erklären.....etc.

Meine meinung: Wenn man vom Revier und Jagdbetrieb keine Ahnung hat  = *Einfach mal die fresse halten*.



Waidmans Heil und Petri......

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> _...... wohl in Zukunft zur Pflicht diesen Schieß-Gebrauchs-schein als Jäger alle 2-3 Jahre zu absolvieren um zu beweisen das man noch treffsicher ist._
> 
> dein Kommentar trifft doch nicht den Kern der Sache. Der Jäger war treffsicher, (das ist nicht sarkastisch gemeint) und wird das bei jeder Prüfung beweisen können. Die Gründe warum er auf ein *nicht* *eindeutig identifiziertes Ziel* geschossen hat muss der Schütze selbst erklären, da helfen keine weiteren Atteste und Prüfungen.
> Mutmassungen warum er geschossen hat könnte ich mehrere aufzeigen aber möchte die bisher so faire Diskussion nicht anheizen.
> ...


 

Wolle

Must du mir mit gut 4 Jahrzehnten erfahrungen im Jagdbetrieb nicht sagen,ich mache diese Regeln nicht.

Wollte nur Aufzeigen was gerade geschieht,ob der sich nun zur Pflicht durchsetzt sehen wir in nächster Zeit.


Das es den Kern nicht trifft weiß ich auch,aber einige fordern das ja anscheinend dem Bürger mehr und mehr zu beschränken...etc.


|wavey:


----------



## Katteker (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Eine Wildsau ist nachts im Zielfernrohr nun mal nur ein dunkler Klumpen, der sich bewegt.
> Die Technik, die das ändern könnte, ist in Deutschland strengstens verboten.




Mal interesse halber: Warum sind Hilfsmittel wie Nachtsichgeräte eigentlich verboten?

Wenn ich daran denke wie gut man schon mit der ollen LUCIE vom Bund gucken kann, warum sind dann solche bzw. bessere Geräte für die Jagt nicht zugelassen?


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Unsere Politik fordert Nachtsichgeräte für Sauen,weil wir nicht mehr Herr werden 333% Vermehrungsrate,und weiter stark steigend.

Unser Verband sagt Nein,wegen Waidgerechtigkeit sowie das ausnutzen auf andere Stücke...etc.

Also die ähnliche Sch...wie beim VDSF und DAV.


lg


----------



## Patrick S. (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal etwas anderes in die Runde, über das der eine oder andere ganz sicher mal nachdenken sollte: unsere Bekleidung!
> 
> Wie sieht denn der geneigte Angler klamottentechnisch aus? Richtig! Wie ein Fremdenlegionär beim Dschungelkampf.
> 
> ...



|good:

Ich selbst sitze getarnt am Wasser und habe mir über mögliche Gefahren auch noch keine Sorgen gemacht...

Allerdings, gerade beim Nachtangeln, habe ich immer eine Beleuchtung ( Petroliumleuchte ) am Angelplatz, alleine schon um die Mücken von mir abzulenken.

Damals (#t) beim Bund gab es immer kleine Blinklichter die bei einem Marsch auf dem Helm getragen wurde...

Ich denke, sowas würde die Fische nicht stören, wenn solch ein kleines Blinklicht an einem Baum hängt, der nicht zu weit vom Angler entfernt steht...

Nach einem Unfall auf der Straße, müssen wir ja auch eine Warnweste tragen.

Sicherheit geht immer vor...

Trotzdem ist es eine riesige Verantwortung als Jäger umher zu laufen und zu schießen. Ich bin beruflich Waffenträger ( keine staatliche Behörde ) und habe immer einen mulmigen Beigeschmack dabei, wenn die Waffe geladen an der Seite getragen wird. Einen Fehler kann man nicht rückgängig machen...

In diesem Sinne...passt auf euch auf.


----------



## Katteker (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Unsere Politik fordert Nachtsichgeräte für Sauen,weil wir nicht mehr Herr werden 333% Vermehrungsrate,und weiter stark steigend.
> 
> Unser Verband sagt Nein,wegen Waidgerechtigkeit sowie das ausnutzen auf andere Stücke...etc.
> 
> ...



Also auf deutsch: Euer Verband findet es unfair den Sauen gegenüber???

Wie lächerlich ist das denn?


----------



## Katteker (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Allerdings, gerade beim Nachtangeln, habe ich immer eine Beleuchtung ( Petroliumleuchte ) am Angelplatz, alleine schon um die Mücken von mir abzulenken.
> 
> Damals (#t) beim Bund gab es immer kleine Blinklichter die bei einem Marsch auf dem Helm getragen wurde...



Ich bammel mir immer so ein großes Knicklicht an den Angelstuhl. Ist hell genug um gesehen zu werden, aber nicht zu hell um die Fische nicht zu verschrecken.

Hauptsache ich kann gesehen und im Fall der Fälle (Unfall usw.) auch Nachts schnell gefunden werden. Ist also nicht nur für die Jäger.


----------



## gründler (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Also auf deutsch: Euer Verband findet es unfair den Sauen gegenüber???
> 
> Wie lächerlich ist das denn?


 

Sag das nicht mir "uns Jägern",wahr erst wieder nen Bericht drüber in ne Jagdzeitschrift,Politik sagt macht endlich was erlaubt Nachtsicht.....usw.

Verband sagt ne ne gibs nicht.

Bleibt nur der Vollmond wenn keine Wolken da sind,oder halt ilegales Licht...etc.

Wenn dann nen Maisfeld in neiner Nacht platt ist und du als Pächter zb. 30.000€ hinlegen must fragste dich auch was soll ich noch machen.

Und dann noch die Horden Touris die in Berlin Städten....etc. abends zur freude Sauen aus der Hand füttern und meinen sie tun nur gutes.

Es lebe die Deutsche Demokratie.  

lg


----------



## Patrick S. (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich bammel mir immer so ein großes Knicklicht an den Angelstuhl. Ist hell genug um gesehen zu werden, aber nicht zu hell um die Fische nicht zu verschrecken.
> 
> Hauptsache ich kann gesehen und im Fall der Fälle (Unfall usw.) auch Nachts schnell gefunden werden. Ist also nicht nur für die Jäger.



Die Idee mit einem großen Knicklicht finde ich gut...habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber ich glaube ich lege mir ein paar solcher Knicklichter zu...

Die gibt es beim Takle Dealer?


----------



## Katteker (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Die gibt es beim Takle Dealer?



Denke schon. 
Hab die auch schon zu Karneval in div. Supermärkten gesehen. Kosten dann ca. 70 cent-1 EUR das Stück.

Ich hab noch welche aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit. Waren überlagert und sollten eh weg.
Da hab ich mich erbarmt und nen Karton mitgenommen...|supergri


----------



## Patrick S. (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Dann muss ich mich wohl mal umschauen...danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Katteker (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich wohl mal umschauen...danke für die Antwort.



Grade gefunden: Knixs
Stückpreis 40-50 Cent in der 15cm Version.


----------



## Siermann (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Also...ich bin selber Jäger...und halte sowas hier (das Thema) für NICHT Sinnvoll.!!! |krach:

MfG
Siermann


----------



## Micha85 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Die gibt es beim Takle Dealer?



In Münster gibt es die u.A. bei den beiden großen Elektronikmärkten (die ganz Großen aus der Fernsehwerbung) direkt an der Kasse. |supergri

Sonst hat Pearl.com die auch im Angebot.


----------



## Lütten (15. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

würde zu LED's raten (am besten mit bewegungssensor), kommt deutlich billiger und weniger müll


----------



## Skrxnch (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen, oder gabs bisher noch keine Meldung zur Ausgangsfrage? Also beim Angeln hatte ich auch noch keinen. Good Luck#6.

Aber bei der Jagd, oder davor und danach (Schießstand, Hütte, Revier, Urlaub, Wohnung#t) muss ich das aus meiner Sicht (Rheinhessen) mal etwas relativieren.

Persönlich finde ich dass nicht 99,9% aller Jäger wissen was sie tun wenn sie nen Schuss abgeben (Wie ein Vorposter schrieb.),
sondern höchstens 95%.

@Nachtschwärmer 78: In meiner Region gibt es allerdings eher nur 5% die gleichzeitig nen Fischereischein haben. Da muss ich Dir widersprechen, ansonsten war das aber wirklich ein guter Beitrag. Aber ich lebe hier halt nicht in Bayern. Dort mag das wohl so sein und ich wünschte mir wirklich unsere hiesigen Jäger würden sich etwas mehr fürs fischen begeistern.

Und noch in einem weiteren Punkt muss ich widersprechen, von den weit über 1000 Jägern hier kenn ich *keinen einzigen *der freiwillig den "Lappen" abgegeben hat. Weil er selbst körperlich oder geistig unfähig zur Jagdausübung war.

Das System funktioniert trotztdem aufgrund gegenseitiger Rückendeckung und jahrzehntelangen "Jagdfreundschaften".

Ähnlich wie im Straßenverkehr. Nimmt mir einer die Vorfahrt weiche ich als erfahrener halt aus, oder als Beifahrer mache ich den Fahrer aufmerksam. 

Ein enges Familienmitglied von mir darf eigentlich seit 17 Jahren weder fahren noch jagen. Er tut es bis heute noch und hat jede Menge Glück dabei und oft genug Fremdhilfe.

Einer der Gründe warum ich Gesellschaftsjagden schon lange den Rücken gekehrt habe ( er hat mich schon 2x auf Sicht erwischt mit Schrot, bisher ohne wirklich ernsten Schaden) sind eben diese Typen die durchhalten bis zum bitteren Ende.
Die Jagd ist der einzig verbliebene Lebensinhalt, jeder der Kritik ausüben würde wäre aus der Gemeinschaft verstossen...

Oder er tritt selbst aus. Nicht aus jagdunfähigkeit, sondern wegen obengenannter Kritik.
 So wie ich seit diesem Jahr. (Von den über 1000 rheinhessischen Jägern die ich kenne bin ich wohl der 2. über einen Zeitraum von 3 Jahrzehnten. Und mein Vorgänger verstarb kurz darauf. Ich unterstelle ihm also mal auch "andere" Gründe... Aber er hat schon damals einen gewissen Respekt bei mir erwirkt, da er eigentlich bis heute der einzige war der "freiwillig" aufgegeben hat.)

Zurück zur Ursprungsfrage nochmal:
Habe bisher nie erlebt dass Angler gefährdet wurden, weder davon gelesen und nicht dass ich wüsste. 
Aber die bereits erwähnten Tipps mit Knicki am Körper, Zelt, etc. sind aus meiner Sicht wirklich sinnvoll dort wo mit Jagdbetrieb zu rechnen ist.

QUOTE=robinhood23;3441159]wir sind mal zu zweit in eine treibjagt  geraten ... wir saßen auf karpfen und dachten uns eigentlcih nix dabei  als es hinter den zelten raschelte, da dort viel wilschweine, hasen und  auch abund an mal nen fuchs oder nen dachs unterwegs ist.
naja zur kurtzen stellen beschreibung es ist ein kleiner stichkanal und  an der stelle wo wir saßen endet ein kleines waldstück, dieses wurde  `duchtrieben` und die jäger standen am ende des anderen feldes und  schossen in richtung des dammes, auf dem wir aufbauten ....

ich sage allerdings diereckt das nicht ein schuss gefallen ist, denn  

1. kamm nicht ein schwein aus demwäldchen *G  
2. sah uns einer der treiber und zückte diereckt dein händy udn rief  irgend wen an und sagt ```nicht schiesen... hier sitzen zwei idioten die  die schielder nicht gesehn haben ```

stimmte leider auch aber... din4 in grün mit schwarzer schrift ist in ca  50cm höhe am feldrand der zufartsstrassen sind nicht wirklich  auffällig[/QUOTE]  


In der Regel gibt es ja deutliche Hinweise darauf vorab und Din A4-Schilder und das übliche Vorgehenen sollten reichen.


Bin mir schon bewusst dass ich mir nicht gerade Freunde unter den angelden Jägern, oder umgekehrt mache. Aber das ist nun mal meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Unter Jägern gibts - wie unter allen anderen Menschen eben auch - natürlich ein paar schwarze Schaafe.

Ich hab noch recht gut in Erinnerung das ich früher öfter nach den Feldjagden auf Hase und Fasan auf den Wiesen war ... da fand ich nicht selten mehr Kümmerling und Jägermeisterüberbleibsel als Patronenhülsen. Zu behaupten Jäger wären generell Gutmenschen und vernünftig ist natürlich totaler Quark! Es wird natürlich (nicht ohne Grund) erheblich stärker ausgesiebt als unter den Angler, aber alle erwischt man halt nie.

Aber zum Thema tut das ja nichts bei  Unfälle zwischen Jägern und Anglern sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Wie es schon treffend beschrieben wurde, der Blitzschlag oder der 6er im Lotto ist da glaube ich wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Da fällt mir ein, ich als Jäger hatte mal 'nen Unfall mit 'nem Angler. Mit Begleitung gemütlich am Waldsee gelegen und plötzlich schlägt 'n Futterkorb in meinem Picknickkorb ein...#d


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Der sollte vielleicht nicht den Picknickkorb treffen. kannte der Angler dich?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Glaub nicht, aber vielleicht kannte er ja die Frau...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich als Jäger hatte mal 'nen Unfall mit 'nem Angler. Mit Begleitung gemütlich am Waldsee gelegen und plötzlich schlägt 'n Futterkorb in meinem Picknickkorb ein...#d



Interessanter Aspekt. Wenn ich mich an so manche Kuttertour erinnere, wo einem dicke Pilker oder Bleie mit Paternostervorfach um die Ohren fliegen, würde ich mich in mancher Treibjagd sicherer fühlen. |supergri


----------



## Lütten (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

da ist was dran  kenn ich auch von der ms.zufriedenheit (travemünde) da wars manchmal auch nicht ohne.


----------



## nakman (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Habe mal im Ausland mit Jagdgewehr am Tag geschossen und man sieht kaum was durchs fernrohr,und dann noch in der Dämmerung da sieht man noch weniger !!

Man sollte das nicht unterschätzen was mir gerade einfällt,von meinem Bruder der Freund wurde in einer Woche von zwei mal angeschossen..
Einmal im Oberarm gestreift und einmal im Oberschenkel getroffen ...


----------



## Katteker (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



nakman schrieb:


> Habe mal im Ausland mit Jagdgewehr am Tag geschossen und man sieht kaum was durchs fernrohr




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Na ja, öhm, Augen aufmachen...?#h|supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



nakman schrieb:


> Habe mal im Ausland mit Jagdgewehr am Tag geschossen und man sieht kaum was durchs fernrohr,und dann noch in der Dämmerung da sieht man noch weniger !!



Habe mal durch ein Zielfernrohr eines Jagdgewehrs in Deutschland geschaut (schießen durfte und wollte ich nicht) habe/hätte da jeden Pickel auf der Haut eins Passanten in 50 - 100 Meter gesehen. War allerdings ein Zeiss Fernrohr.

Wenn Du da kaum was gesehen hast, hast Du entweder die Augen nicht aufgemacht oder nicht richtig durchgeschaut.


----------



## gründler (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



nakman schrieb:


> Habe mal im Ausland mit Jagdgewehr am Tag geschossen und man sieht kaum was durchs fernrohr,und dann noch in der Dämmerung da sieht man noch weniger !!
> 
> ...


 
Du must die Optik auch ganz ganz nah an's Auge packen also richtig ranpressen ans Auge,keine Luft dazwischen lassen 

Dann noch min.30.06 als Kalib.und du siehst die nächsten Wochen alles Superscharf.

Meine eine Optik von Schmidt und Bender kostet soviel wie nen guter Gebrauchtwagen,da schieß ich dir tagsüber ner Fliege das Auge weg,und Nachts kann man damit auch noch gucken,sogar richtig gut,das stelle man sich mal vor.

Immer wieder lustig hier,ich verlink das thema hier mal ins Jagdforum die Kollegen lachen ja auch gern mit.

|wavey:


----------



## m-spec (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

@ gründler

Bitte nicht vergessen: Es gibt auch Leute die das aufgrund eines Augenfehlers nicht hinbekommen. Ich zähle dazu und das ist erst beim MG Schießen beim Bund aufgefallen und das nur aufgrund eines erfahrenen Ausbilders.

Wenn ich das eine Augenlied schließe um mit dem anderen eine klare Sicht zu bekommen dann geht das Augenlied des "Zielauges" trotzdem auf halbmast und das ist sehr hinderlich. Ich konnte das ~ 20 mtr. entfernte Ziel über das MG3 Visier nicht sehen.... Erst die Anweisung des alten Recken: Steck mal den Truppenausweis unter den Helm und verdecke damit das eine Auge und probier dann mal führte zu Treffern mit dem MG3. Leider war das erst nach dem G3 Schießen wo ich erst mit der Anweisung "Haltepunkt Grasnarbe links unten" auf die 100 mtr. halbwegs im Zielkreis war.

Und aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich halt auch behaupten das es bei den Jägern, wie bei den Anglern, waidgerechte und die anderen gibt. Nur da die Jägerschaft mit dem gefährlicheren Gerätschaften unterwegs ist wären regelmäßige Kontrollen sicherlich angebrachter.

Und das das gelernte nicht so schnell vergessen wird sieht man hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQRpAxGVg4M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gründler (16. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



m-spec schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> Bitte nicht vergessen: Es gibt auch Leute die das aufgrund eines Augenfehlers nicht hinbekommen. Ich zähle dazu und das ist erst beim MG Schießen beim Bund aufgefallen und das nur aufgrund eines erfahrenen Ausbilders.
> 
> ...


 
M-Spec

Mein post davor wahr eigentlich bißchen ins Spaßige gezogen,klar weiß ich das es leute gibt die probs.mit Augen haben.

Also bitte nicht so ernst nehmen,und bitte auf keinen fall die Optik voll ins Auge drücken und dann schiessen sonst hattet ihr mal nen Auge,min.6-7cm abstand zwischen Auge und Optik (bei Großkalib.) einhalten,oder halt mehr.

Und nehmt nicht immer alles so ernst was ich sage.

lg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Du must die Optik auch ganz ganz nah an's Auge packen also richtig ranpressen ans Auge,keine Luft dazwischen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:




Und der Kolben muß ganz locker in der Schulter liegen, nur nicht zu fest einziehen...|supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Du must die Optik auch ganz ganz nah an's Auge packen also richtig ranpressen ans Auge,keine Luft dazwischen lassen





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und der Kolben muß ganz locker in der Schulter liegen, nur nicht zu fest einziehen...|supergri



Genau!

Und dann noch, um die Konzentration beim Zielen zu fördern:

:m

Die Zunge zwischen die Zähne nehmen!:q


----------



## Siermann (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Bitte Thema schließen.!!!
Es ist doch recht geschmacklos sowie sinnlos...

Denkt ihr solche oder ähnliche Unfälle passieren jeden Tag.?


Lasst das Thema einfach.!!!

Siermann


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Bitte Thema schließen.!!!
> Es ist doch recht geschmacklos sowie sinnlos...
> 
> Denkt ihr solche oder ähnliche Unfälle passieren jeden Tag.?
> ...



Sinnlos? - Ja, aber nicht mehr als viele andere Themen hier  
Geschmacklos? - Nee...

Nein, ich denke niemand glaubt daran, dass jeden Tag ein Angler von einem Jäger angeschossen wird ... bis jetzt hat sogar niemand überhaupt von einem solchen Unfall berichten können.

Aber interessant ist das Thema trotzdem, wenn man zb. häufig getarnt in einem Jagdgebiet angelt - was auf mich aber nicht zutrifft.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



> Jäger und Angler sollten zusammenhalten|krach:
> #6


 
lol. das war vielleicht früher mal so.. noch vor der Zeit von C&R und co.
Säugetiere(Warmblüter) und Fische auf eine Stufe zu stellen..
#d


----------



## Katteker (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Bitte Thema schließen.!!!
> Es ist doch recht geschmacklos sowie sinnlos...
> 
> Denkt ihr solche oder ähnliche Unfälle passieren jeden Tag.?
> ...




Was regst du dich denn so auf, ist doch absolut friedlich und z.T. auch interessant hier.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> lol. das war vielleicht früher mal so.. noch vor der Zeit von C&R und co.
> Säugetiere(Warmblüter) und Fische auf eine Stufe zu stellen..
> #d



|kopfkratWeiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das verstehen soll...
Du meinst wir sollen also nicht zusammenhalten?|gr:

Wer stellt Säugetiere und Fische auf eine Stufe?
(Und was ist mit Vögeln?)

Du hast recht, wenn Du damit meinst, daß das leider nicht mehr so ist!
Aber diese Aussage war ja nur ein frommer Wunsch...

Auch wenn´s leider oft nicht mehr so ist:
Wer sollte zusammenhalten, wenn nicht wir???

Jäger und Angler sind Nutzer der natürlichen Resourcen.
Wir wollen Beute machen. Warum auch immer!
Ob für die Küche, zur Bestandsregulierung, oder aus Spaß an der Freude, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Die "Leidtragenden" dabei sind immer Tiere:
Ober mit Haaren, Schuppen oder Federn, sie sind die Beute!

Aber, wir (Jäger und Angler) haben dabei einen hohen Ehrenkodex: 

Die Waidgerechtigkeit!
Wir achten sehr darauf uns respektvoll und fair zu verhalten, und so schonend wie möglich mit den Lebewesen, denen wir nachstellen umzugehen!

Weidgerecht heißt, daß der Jäger auch den angeschossenen, nicht verwertbaren, Sommerfuchs mit einem guten Hund nachsucht, obwohl er dann Abendessen und Sportschau verpasst...
Oder der Boilieangler auch die Brachse vorsichtig behandelt,  selbst, wenn´s die siebte ist, die ihn aus dem Schlaf reißt...

Wer sich nicht so verhält, ist (hoffentlich) schnell isoliert!

Jäger und Angler wollen bei ihrer Passion möglichst ungestört unter sich bleiben.
Der Aalangler, der am Sauenwechesel sitzt, versaut dem Jäger genauso den Abend, wie die Jäger, die sich um ein Altwasser zum Entenstrich verteilen, dem Aalangler...
Und die gemeinsame Liebe zu Spaziergängern, verbindet uns doch erst recht...

Aber wer, sollte den anderen besser verstehen können, als wir uns untereinander???

Wir sind beide von den gleichen zum Feind erklärt worden:
Von denen, die nicht nur alle Tiere auf einen Stufe stellen, sonder deren Wohl sogar oft noch über das der Menschen stellen!

Wir wollen, natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig, eine intakte Natur mit möglichst guten Beständen unserer Beute.

Und dafür tun wir viel!

Sehr viel mehr, als einige, gesellschaftlich so hochanerkannte, Spendensammelungs-Organisationen...

Leider reden wir darüber in der Öffentlichkeit nur viel zu wenig darüber. Und wenn, dann zu leise!

Nur deshalb schaffen es unsere (gemeinsamen) Feinde (PETA & Co.), uns, mit der Salamitaktik, immer mehr in der Ausübung unseres Hobbys einzuschränken!

Ich finde es sehr traurig, wenn sich einige (und damit meine ich in erster Linie die "only C&R-Fraktion" (ich setz übrigens selbst mehr als 90% meiner Fische zurück...) sich als die besseren Menschen sehen...
Weil sie ja sooo respektvoll mit der Kreatur umgehen, und sogar noch die Stichwunde des Hakens mit einer Salbe verarzten...
Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich find das super, auch wenn ich nicht so weit gehe!
Aber wer so denkt, sollte sich fragen, warum er den Fisch nicht lieber gleich in Ruhe läßt...

:mDas ist wie Tofu im Wurstdesign...

Wenn schon, dann bitte ehrlich!

Ich angle weil ich angeln will!
Und Fische die ich nicht verwerten kann setzte ich natülich zurück! Aber ich will sie trotzdem fangen!
Und ich töte, um gejagt zu haben!
Nicht weil ich das Wildbret brauche (kaufen wär eh viel billiger...)!

Es geht um den Beutewillen!
Einen der stärksten Instinke, die der Mensch haben kann.
Wir leben ihn ehrlich und direkt aus!
Der Shopping-Wahn als Übersprungshandlung, ist uns fremd (außer wir sind grad im Angelladen (oder beim Büchsenmacher)...)!

Wir sind aus dem selben Holz geschnitzt!
Deswegen MÜSSEN wir zusammenhalten!!!
Und, so oft es geht, mit EINER Stimme sprechen!
Sonst werden wir (aus wahltaktischen Gründen...) verheizt!

Darüber sollten die mal nachdenken, die die Jäger als "schießwütig" bezeichnen.
Am besten dann, wenn sie das nächste Mal  eine dieser Sternstunden erleben, in denen es wie an Zuchtteich beißt...

Nur werden sie dann wohl nur noch dran denken, den Köder so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser zu bringen...

Ein kräftiges
Petri- und Waidmanns Heil!

vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s leider oft nicht mehr so ist:
> Wer sollte zusammenhalten, wenn nicht wir???
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht alsKritikan Deinem Beitrag verstehen, den ich weitgehend unterschreibe.

Natürlich sollten Angler und Jäger zusammenhalten.

Doch was die Feinde betrifft:
*
Mit meinen Feinden werde ich fertig, aber Gott schütze mich vor meinen Freunden. *

Wenn man über Zusammenhalt redet, dann sollte man an allererster Stelle über den Zusammenhalt der Angler *untereinander* reden. 

Unsere schlimmsten Feinde sind nicht Peta, NABU und co.

*Unsere schlimmsten Feinde sind unsere Anglerverbände. *

Spart Euch doch Eure Energie in solchen Phantomfeinddiskussionen und beteiligt Euch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226097

da wird jeder einzelne Angler gebraucht, da geht es um die anglerische Zukunft von jedem einzelnen von Euch, und der Eurer Kinder.


----------



## Carp-Man (19. September 2011)

*AW: Unfälle mit Jägern ?*

Ich bin selbst Jäger und Angler. An Gewässern wird ja meist nur auf Flugwild mit Schrot geschossen. Der Gefahrenbereich ist die Schrotstärke multipliziert mit 100. Also 300 bis 400 meter.


----------

